# How does Nikon clean mirrors!?



## chirantha7777 (Jan 13, 2013)

OK, new in the DSLR field but apparently Mirror's are things that should not be cleaned.... Right! But how do those camera shops handle mirror cleaning? :er: Also to note that my D5100 mirror has some specs on it which are not visible in view finder _*yet*_. However I'm planning to get it cleaned by the Nikon dealer once in 3 months.

If mirror are so sensitive why did they even use it in the first place... its like putting unprotected AC wire in a wood barn house... a disaster waiting to happen... Every time I see the mirror its like "TOUCH ME" written all over it...


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 13, 2013)

I was going to suggest Steel Wool, but then got to thinking that there may be someone dumb enough to try it...lol!


----------



## SCraig (Jan 13, 2013)

All you normally need to do is point it straight down with the lens off, and blow them off with a bulb blower (NOT compressed air!).  If that doesn't work, a very soft lens brush will loosen things (after which you should still blow it out to prevent dust from getting on the sensor).  In 40-odd years of using SLR's that's all I've ever needed.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 13, 2013)

SCraig said:


> All you normally need to do is point it straight down with the lens off, and blow them off with a bulb blower (NOT compressed air!).  If that doesn't work, a very soft lens brush will loosen things (after which you should still blow it out to prevent dust from getting on the sensor).  In 40-odd years of using SLR's that's all I've ever needed.



I agree.... totally! And actually wrote something similar initially, but I wasn't sure if the OP was being sarcastic or not... hence my other reply!


----------



## KmH (Jan 13, 2013)

Being in Sri Lanka, English may not be the OPs first language.

I used a hand squeeze blower on the main mirror, and very carefully and gently used a natural bristle brush on the mirror to remove dust.

You may not know it, but the main mirror is 50% transparent because there is a secondary mirror behind the main mirror. 
The secondary mirror deflected the other 50% of the light to the auto focus module which is in the bottom of the camera. Plus there is a window between the mirror box and the AF module that keeps dust out of the module.

Good lens changing technique minimizes how much dust can get into the mirror box area when you change a lens. Keeping your camera in a bag when not in use helps minimize dust.

Many pro photographers have their camera(s) cleaned and serviced just once a year. Every 3 months would be overkill unless you routinely use your camera in dusty environments.


----------

